# Goose Gloves



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Have any of you hunted over these or seen anybody use them? Is there a lot of @$$ pain getting them on? I have been seeing the advertisements but have not heard any reports on their effectiveness. Leo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to be carrying them in the store when it comes out.

It's tough to spend and store a lot of full bodies if they don't get used a lot. The only downside is they can get dirty easy, but they can go through the wash so it's nothing permanent.

I don't know many who use them, but I want to use them over my foots in the spring.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay where is the store. Is it on the forum? Hell I would be willing to try a dozen or at least enough to cover all my full bodies. No sense leaving them in the shed if they can be used.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I ordered a sample when they first came out. It didn't fit on the bigfoot feeders but the owner said he didn't realize they were a different size and would start to make some that would fit. That was a year and a half ago. I believe they would get awful dirty in a hunt that lasted over three days but I really like the concept. I was more of a snow goose hunter and have only recently switched to the darks so I would have liked to see someone come out with a goose glove that would change a snow shell into a Canada, but I realize I am probably in the minority. I have too many snow shells and not enough dark decoys!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Okay where is the store. Is it on the forum? Hell I would be willing to try a dozen or at least enough to cover all my full bodies. No sense leaving them in the shed if they can be used.


It's coming real soon....been working on it every spare minute to get it to where I want it. I'm shooting for Aug. 15th at the latest.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

What is the price on these goose sleeves? Do they fit shells or just FBs? (Thanks)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They should run at 55.95/doz.

They fit all standard FB's and shells.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just got a copy of the new mack PW and they have two sizes of them now, look at that to see what size you would need.(of course then order from the nodak outdoors store!!)


----------

